# Hindsight



## Honor (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok when I had our first child I was 21... it hasn't been that long but I was sooo unsettled in life then that as I look back there are things that I would have do or if I had another child I would do differently. my first two were the first pancake so to speak. Here's what I've learned and what I would do differently.
1.)skip the crib and let the nursing baby sleep in the bed. Mom and baby get more sleep that way.
2.)online shopping for bargin deals.
3.)Diapers.com - Everything for Baby - Free Shipping, Great Service the diapers come in bigger boxes and cheaper than Sams and Costco and if you order more than $49 you get free shipping and it's all 1-2 day shipping. HELLO!!!! that's cool.
4.)prosses own baby food. we have cut out all canned veggies so why would I give baby canned food?


Ok so I haven't learned much but then again at least I learned something.
So here's the deal you have to tell one thing you did and what you would have have done differently. Oh and if you want bonus points (and who doesn't???) you have to tell the best piece of advice you ever got... you know that one word of wisdom where the guy across the room could actually see the light bulb go off. That one. ok GO!


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 3, 2009)

Honor said:


> Ok when I had our first child I was 21... it hasn't been that long but I was sooo unsettled in life then that as I look back there are things that I would have do or if I had another child I would do differently. my first two were the first pancake so to speak. Here's what I've learned and what I would do differently.
> 1.)skip the crib and let the nursing baby sleep in the bed. Mom and baby get more sleep that way.
> 2.)online shopping for bargin deals.
> 3.)Diapers.com - Everything for Baby - Free Shipping, Great Service the diapers come in bigger boxes and cheaper than Sams and Costco and if you order more than $49 you get free shipping and it's all 1-2 day shipping. HELLO!!!! that's cool.
> ...



I'm with you on 2-4, but #1 is diametrically opposed to our experience... in all four cases, it wasn't until our girls were out of the bed and in their cribs that my wife started getting good sleep at night. Nurse/sleeping definitely is really bad news (in our experience).


----------



## Honor (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't do it with my oldest and cryed every single day for months with him.... I did sleep/nurse with my second because I had no help and I don't know how to get up every thwo hours to nurse (I had a premie) and then at 6am have a 16 month old who is wide eyed and bushytailed and there is no one around to take baby and watch the preschooler so you can nap, and the sleep when they sleep only works when there is one kid involved. I give mad props to your wife though.


----------

